#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  ASME B31G calculation

## racouet13

Good afternoon to all.
I will join a new pipeline inspection company in France to manage the inspection pig operations. Then I start to check the best wy to calculate a failure pressure considering a corrosion feature. Then I choose the simpliest way and bought  the ASME B31G version 2009 which is tha latest update. I've been surprised by the document because I use it in the past and in the past it was possiblle to calculate the maximum alowable length using the vallue B which could be calculate or just take from a curve.

Does somebody can telle me if it is ever possible to use this calcuation length or not and my second question will be considering the curve ERF=1 which as to be create to place defects on it. Does somebody could explain me how to trace this curve?



Best regardsSee More: ASME B31G calculation

----------


## Abo Khaled

Please see ASME B31G-2009

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## racouet13

Thank you

----------


## rokan123

Thank you

----------


## claudiopenaperez

Muchas Gracias  Abo Khaled

----------


## Bombini

please review the standart 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## aaguiar

This code was update..last year (2012) was created a new.

----------

